# Wearing 5 K's And Not Amritdhari. Is It OK ?



## Lionchild (May 21, 2005)

*Wearing 5 k's and not amritdhari: is it ok???
*By Khalsa Starr

Waheguru Ji Ki Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!!

So i converted to sikhi 7 months ago, and as a new convert i often want to cath up or at least try to leave to best of my abilty the sikhi way of life. About a month ago, i finally got a few of the 5 k's (Kanga, Kara and Kirpan) from a fellow singh that lived in cali. anyways, soon after i started wearing them, i had to surrender them cause my mom who was already very opposed to me becomign a sikh did not allow them to be in the house. This is off the main point, however, jsut a little Background.

I started wearing the 5 k's even though i didnt have the other one and no dastarr. I have only been sikhi for only several months now, and i have a question:

_"Is is proper and right for me to wear soem of the 5 k's even if i have not taken amrit?"_

i feel that i am not quite ready to be initiated into the khalsa brotherhood, even though i have given up eating meat, watching TV, and stopped numerous other bad habits. I think i need more time to learn punjabi and pray more to Guru Ji. You could say that is another question.

Since i am fairly new, i do not understand everything, so bear with me and correct me if i make a mistake.

-khalsa Starr


----------



## UnstoppableSingh (May 21, 2005)

My personal view is that its ok that you wear them even though your not amritdhari. But i do recommend you fully understand the reasoning behind each one before you even wear them without Amrit. 

Difference of wearing them with Amrit and without Amrit is the understanding and respect and practicality of the 5 Ks. Pyar and Ahdup (Respect) are the 2 most important things we learn with the 5 Ks.

Wear them so you learn some self-control, use them as a steping stone but remember in the end the full realization of them will come to you years after taking amrit.


----------



## Lionchild (May 22, 2005)

Today, i finally started wearing my Kirpan and Kara out in public. I did however, conceal my kirpan under my shirt for now, until i'm amritdhari. Before i wore them, i looked into what they mean and so i don't wear them for show.

Is it ok to wear to wear some fo them? i don't have a dastar (so can't wear Kanga), nor the kachara cause don't know wear to get it.


----------



## truthseeker (May 24, 2005)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa Waheguru ji ki fateh!

I think that its awesome that you wanna wear ur Kakaars and stuff... as long as you know the true meaning about them ( like mentions before) soo ya i think that it is O.K. for you to wear them... kind of like " practise" for when you actually do decide to receive amrit. I think that you should definatly grow out your hair too because... your "KESH" itself is a Kakaar but for now you could just put your kanga on you kirpan... if that makes sense( you could attach your kanga to your gatra so that you dont have to wrry about it falling or anything like that)

waheguru ji ka khalsa Waheguru ji ki fateh!


----------



## KulwantK (Jun 21, 2008)

Sat Nam, Ji, I am trusting this finds you well-I am wishing all the best!
I must say I do have a concern that your Mom seems opposed to you becoming Sikh.  Perhaps she just does not understand.  

Oftenly, it happens that an individual is drawn to Sikhism; God and Guru become more and more important.  Indeed, the relationship you have with God and Guru is the most important and permanent relationship you will ever have.  Do you have a NitNem?

Keep your 5 K's about you as best as you can- and please keep us posted on how you are- are you able to get to Gurdwara?
Please let us know, and wishing all the best-
Wahe Guru-
KulwantK


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Apr 3, 2010)

I miss this kid.  

Last I heard he was into Baha'i, I think.

If you are subscribed here still, please drop in and say hi and catch us up on your quest!  :thumbsuppp:


----------



## Harry Rakhraj (Apr 5, 2010)

Loh Langar Tap de Rehain ! This is also the Gurus' benediction that forms part of the Khalsa tradition. The presentation is so beautifully made that I am enclosing the same via a hyper-link for benefit of Lion Child.
_*Waheguru ji ka khalsa, waheguru ji ki fateh.*_


----------

